# Famous R34 stolen



## paulgraham (May 14, 2009)

The car from the Fast and Furious movie was stolen according to Jalopnik. Chris Milano's uninsured R34 Skyline GT-R was taken from his warehouse, but not before the thieves scratched up both a Porsche Boxster and Studebaker Silverhawk... Milano is offering up a reward for whoever finds it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL

first off the "GTR" in the movie was not a GTR it was a GTS done up to look like a GTR

second of all... i call BULLSHIT... anyone with enough money to have a warehouse of cars has a security system good enough to prevent thieves from getting in and stealing 1 car... 

also they prolly wont get very far with it as skylines are already noticeable enough


----------

